
Your Coding Philosophies are Irrelevant - PlanetErlang - fakhrazeyev
http://www.planeterlang.org/en/planet/article/Your_Coding_Philosophies_are_Irrelevant/
======
vhf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4115239>

